# Moon Phases



## Arrow Flinger

http://tycho.usno.navy.mil/vphase.html


----------



## jeffro

*5 year study !*

  :ht2 A 5 year study shows that dear do not actually feed more at night under a full moon or daytime with the moon overhead! Acording to deer hunting mag,they use cameras and some high tech equimpent i guess.I was taught differant than that, deer move with the moon and feed more.Maybe there wrong maybe there right or maybe they have been studying northern deer to long   Any way just want to know what u fellas think about that


----------



## Lostoutlaw

*jeffro*



			
				jeffro said:
			
		

> :ht2 A 5 year study shows that dear do not actually feed more at night under a full moon(I was always brought up this way also cause of the Deer would feed with the Cattle) or daytime with the moon overhead! Acording to deer hunting mag,they use cameras and some high tech equimpent i guess.I was taught differant than that, deer move with the moon and feed more.Maybe there wrong maybe there right or maybe they have been studying northern deer to long   Any way just want to know what u fellas think about that


So as to my humble knowledge and I hope i'm right they do feed the same still


----------



## jeffro

*eat as they wish*

eat when they want, sleep when they want moon has nothing to do with it.So says the tall tailed magazine artical but my father in law doesnt believe that is all true.but statistics and studies have been done and thats what has come to pass.


----------



## duke13

jeffro said:
			
		

> :ht2 A 5 year study shows that dear do not actually feed more at night under a full moon or daytime with the moon overhead! Acording to deer hunting mag,they use cameras and some high tech equimpent i guess.I was taught differant than that, deer move with the moon and feed more.Maybe there wrong maybe there right or maybe they have been studying northern deer to long   Any way just want to know what u fellas think about that



I read that stuff in Deer and Deer hunting mag and although I have a lot of respect for  Charles Alsheimer he basis most of his research on his private deer enclosure that is 26 acres in upstate New York.


----------



## Buckerama

somebody told me one time that deer feed the most when the moon is at 11 o clock or something like that i dont know.


----------



## elfiii

Well, per Rick Taylor's Astro tables 2005 in GON, for December, he says the 15th is the best day between 10:19am-1:57pm. That is the full moon. That's a Thursday, and I'll be at work, so if you go on that day and hunt the midday hunt and see deer post it here on this thread. That way we'll know it worked once.


----------



## Count Down

Will the position of the moon keep you from going into the woods...Don't think so.....I will use it against the wife though..."Look Dear!.  The Moon is in perfect position, I have to get into the woods. Sorry I can't go to your sisters wedding"


----------



## Torupduck

Might be just bad luck but I have noticed decreased morning movement during a full moon.


----------



## formula1

*Re: Moon*

Well, I think I'll hunt when I have the time regardless of moon phase,  but I do think that the moon phase reduces the movement of buck when they're highly pressured.  I think they are more inclined to move under cover of darkness in that situation.

Still my theory has lots of holes in it. I once shot an 11 pointer on Sept 27 in the afternoon with the full moon up at 5:00 PM in the afternoon. It was also 95 degrees.  That should pretty much blow every theory in the book.

Moral: Hunt when you can and enjoy the experience!!!


----------



## letmeoutside

Lee County said:
			
		

> Will the position of the moon keep you from going into the woods...Don't think so.....I will use it against the wife though..."Look Dear!.  The Moon is in perfect position, I have to get into the woods. Sorry I can't go to your sisters wedding"



I've got to remember that one!


----------



## Public Land Prowler

I have had my best luck on first or last 1/4 moons.Also it depends on hunting pressure,and whether or not a hot doe is around.Like others I'm going to be in the woods regardless,but it does help get ya motivated sometimes.


----------



## CPiper

Dont pay no attention to the phase, pay attention to when it rises and falls and what kind of weather is happening.
The phase of the moon does not impact deer as much as the weather and pressure. 

Look for:
High barometric pressure
Low humidity
Low temps  30degrees and below
Clear skys
Slight steady breeze
And a Rising (of falling) moon .... rising is better 
This means the moon is up in the sky and you can see it say like 1,2 3:00 in the afternoon, long before the sun sets. This puts the deer up on their feet earlier. Weather and moon conditions likes these means you need to be on stand early in the afternoon. 
A falling moon means the moon is still up in the sky and you can see it  long after the sun has risen. Weather and a moon like that means you stay on stand later in the morning. 

While hunters have killed deer in rain and stormy weather, it is not the best time to hunt deer.
In fact, looking back over my kills, Iv killed many deer in rain and stormy weather, almost exclusivly bucks.
So this backs up the fact that you need to be in the woods any chance you get cuz you cant kill one sitting at home in the lazy boy watchin ESPN.
But, if you are looking THE perfect weather to hunt in ....
High barometric pressure
Low humidity
Low temps  30degrees and below
Clear skys
Slight steady breeze


----------



## Torupduck

Good advice CPiper.  I will remember.


----------



## Horatio

I believe in moon phases.  Sea turtles lay their eggs in perfect timing.  Fish react to it.  EMT's sware people go nuts during the full moon as do cops.  I see deer when the moon is up in the day and do not see them when the moon is up in the night.  I think they feed so much with a full moon at night they bed till around noon and then only munch around bedding until nightfall.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

I believe moon does effect deermovement but i hunt every chance i get.I believe when there is no moon or small moon and a cloudy overcast evening the deer will move get up and start feeding sooner then if its a full moon clear sky.I have taken several  in sits. like that.I do know some  fellas that have been sucessfull going by mooncharts you know best time 2 pm and they go in at 12 and wait.I hope sept9 730 am is a good time.YEA come on.


----------



## duckhead2

CPiper is dead on.  
While you're likely to see a deer anytime, the best time to see them is exactly as he says.  The location of the moon is important, but the weather is just as important.  I also believe that they react different in different areas of the country (but the jury is still out on that theory.)  I do see much more deer when the moon is in the 10-11 o'clock positon, (or, exactly twelve hours after it was in the 12o'clock position, it does not matter about the time of day) especially if the pressure is between 30.00-29.85 and falling. (which usually means a front is about to come in.)  This sounds complicated but it's not, when you realize how the moon orbits around the earth-or is it the other way around?  Just kiddin'.

Hey, CPiper, remember me?  This forum just ain't as much fun since they made us quit the "serious discussion" about dog hunting.  Where is my ole buddy what's-his-name?  (was it Buckwheat?-or something like that?)
How are you doing?  Is that invite still good?  Don't get on here very much anymore.  But I sure did enjoy our "debates".


----------



## moodman

I ALWAYS NOTICE DEER MOVEMENT RIGHT AT DAYLIGHT ON A FULL MOON DEER USALLY MOVING INTO COVER TO BED. I TRY TO FIND OUT WHERE THEY ARE BEDDDING EAIRLER IN THE YEAR, SET MY STAND THERE BE AS QUIET AS POSS AND GO INTO THE WOOD 30-45MIN PRIOR TO DAYLIGHT HAVE HAD GOOD LUCK


----------



## HiramHunter

*MoonStruck, Read it and believe it...*

I had the pleasure of meeting one of the most knowledgeable people I have ever met on the topic of hunting the moon this past week at the Shot Show in Orlando Florida. Some of you may know him as a writer for Whitetail Magazine, Field and Stream, Staff Hunter for RiversEdge hunting stands etc. over the years. His name is Jeff Murray, and he has done extensive research on this topic and written a book to further educate hunters on the advantages of hunting by the phases of the moon. He should know something about it as he also two copyrights: One is on his Moon Guide and the other on his Rut Guide, both are available on his website http://www.MoonGuide.com Jeff spent 4 nights with the crew of Bait-Master at the Orlando Shot Show in support of our new product line. I had extensive conversations with Jeff regarding his guides and their use. I plan on buying the book, and the guides before next year gets here and hunt strategically for the first time using his methods. I don't think I will disappointed, Jeff has taken at least 13 Pope and Young/Boone and Crocket bucks since he perfected his moon guide, at least one every year since he began using this method. When you think about moon phases keep in mind the oceans rhythms are based on it, plant growth depends on it, and all animals have an internal clock that ticks with the moon phases.

I’m sold, but don’t take my word for it. Checkout the website, Buy or checkout his book from a library. The guy knows his stuff.

Good Hunting, and be safe!


----------



## Torupduck

So hiram.......Are you in sales? 

Seriously though, sounds like an interesting book.


----------



## HiramHunter

*Just trying to help...*

Nope, not in sales at least not selling moon guides. Sorry, I guess I was a little excited to share what I had learned.

Take care out there...


----------



## Dub

Count Down said:


> Will the position of the moon keep you from going into the woods...Don't think so.....I will use it against the wife though..."Look Dear!.  The Moon is in perfect position, I have to get into the woods. Sorry I can't go to your sisters wedding"


----------



## Flintlock1776

*Pics of the phases of the moon*

NEW





Waxing Cresent

[URL="http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/1776Flintlock/2Waxingcrescent.jpg"]
	


First Quarter

[URL="http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/1776Flintlock/3FirstQuarter.jpg"]
	


Waxing Gibbous

[URL="http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/1776Flintlock/4WaxingGibbous.jpg"]
	


Full Moon

[URL="http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/1776Flintlock/5FullMoon.jpg"]
	


Waning Gibbous

[URL="http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/1776Flintlock/6WaningGibbous.jpg"]
	


Last Quarter

[URL="http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/1776Flintlock/7LastQuarter.jpg"]
	


Waning Cresent

[URL="http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/1776Flintlock/8WaningCrescent.jpg"]


----------



## potsticker

well,well. if I were a deer when would i eat? depends if I had any close encounters with mr. stinky. If an encounter with he who stinks and hides in trees it would be at night. If i eat at night a little moon would be just fine. maybe a little wine to. If the feed is good and the moon is out i just may stay a little longer than i intended. When the rut is in i may not have time to eat but i will need food and i may show up on a food source anytime. whild chasing does and the moon is full you may find me miles from the crib at daylight. i have to travel a long way in the light to get back and thats when i become a food sourse!


----------



## LYNN

AMEN FORMULA 1,
I hunt when I can but these Georgia deer always seem to be scarce when the Moon is full at night. I've noticed it for years. I have slept in and hunted midday and got lucky a time or two during full moon.


----------



## Hunter922

Jeff Murray has sold me on hunting by moon phases If you are hunting feeding deer. While I do agree with Hiram and Jeff ,  I will hunt anytime I have the chance  and when the rut is on I am in the stand almost everyday.. Two entrys in my 2006 hunting journal are as follows. November 5th(full Moon) 30 Degrees.Between daylight and 8:30 I saw 14 deer. The 15th deer was a 18 3/4 inch wide 8 point trailing a doe. He looked to be tending her. She stopped ,  He stopped.She was very tolerant of him until I shot him. 
December 4th ( full moon) 24 degrees. Same stand as above hunt. Daylight til 2:30 P.M. 17 total deer 
8 bucks The largest was a 15 inch wide 8 point I called "Sneeky". As far as when to hunt ,who knows. Keeping a hunting journal has allowed me to compare year to year / phase to phase /day to day. It has helped me plan vacation around when I think the Pre-rut should start and be more successful..


----------



## The Termite

I have a lease in Perry Fl and Talbot Co. Ga, and in both locations I see the most deer during the Major and Minor Moon Phases.  Hunt as much as I can but seem to see most of my deer when my Casio Game Time Watch says it is time to see them.  Most GPS units have the same Game Timer in them.


----------



## potsticker

Reguardless of what deer do, hunt when you can and leave the moon phaise jargon for around the campfire and squeezings!


----------



## deaddeer

changes in the moon change atmospheric pressure. animals are  alot more sensitive to that kind of thing. we know high and low pressure systems effect wild life why not the changes in the moon. as for controled test "BAH!!". when it comes to wild animals there is no control. the best thing to do is hunt and hunt hard.


----------



## dmedd

*re*

Can't kill em sittin at the house.


----------



## TenPtr

I firmly believe that overhead and underfoot is what matters most.  There is no doubt that the moon plays a significant role in deer activity....just as it does the tides and the rest of nature.  i have personally observed less deer activity in th A.M. hours of the full moon.  I always see deer in the early P.M.


----------



## city boy gone country

I've heard from some old timers that if the cows are feeding the deer are feeding.


----------



## ECHunt

I've experienced seeing them move early sitting in the stand, before the sun comes up and too dark to shoot, and usually about mid day.  I've almost stopped hunting in the morning on full moon.  I get in the stand about 10am and hunt to about 2pm


----------



## deerhunter70

*full moon*

I have heard people say if the moon is full they don't go in the woods until about noon. Well, all I know is the last full moon we had oct. 25 I killed a 200 lb. 8 pointer at 8:30 a.m. in Heard Co. Maybe he was returning to his bedding area after a night of movement but who cares I was in the woods and he's in my freezer and about to be a nice mount.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

potsticker said:


> well,well. if I were a deer when would i eat? depends if I had any close encounters with mr. stinky. If an encounter with he who stinks and hides in trees it would be at night. If i eat at night a little moon would be just fine. maybe a little wine to. If the feed is good and the moon is out i just may stay a little longer than i intended. When the rut is in i may not have time to eat but i will need food and i may show up on a food source anytime. whild chasing does and the moon is full you may find me miles from the crib at daylight. i have to travel a long way in the light to get back and thats when i become a food sourse!




Potsticker is right.  Buck deer are no different than young buck men.  When I was in the Air Force and in Germany, we'd stay out half the night chasing Does, then have to make our way home early in the morning.


----------



## LoCountryHunter

I started using the charts last year and had great success the days that I did------ late in the AM.  The first one showed deer feeding or moving at 9:20 AM.  I killed a nice buck at 9:30AM.  The next one was at 8:30 AM and I killed at 8:15 AM.  Going to try it a little bit more in the AM and all day next season.


----------



## kw5891

*moon*



jeffro said:


> eat when they want, sleep when they want moon has nothing to do with it.So says the tall tailed magazine artical but my father in law doesnt believe that is all true.but statistics and studies have been done and thats what has come to pass.


i beleve in this when it get 20 to 30 below in canada it keep me awake reading the chart  but i can say this if it get hot forget the moon


----------



## AnesMerc

Great discussion.


----------



## kw5891

Buckerama said:


> somebody told me one time that deer feed the most when the moon is at 11 o clock or something like that i dont know.


by most expert before the new moon best , to me the best time is when you kill big deer. most of the expert will say it all depend on the weather


----------



## kw5891

kw5891 said:


> i beleve in this when it get 20 to 30 below in canada it keep me awake reading the chart  but i can say this if it get hot forget the moon


good point i hunt in canada every year i must say i have done what you say 2 years ago it got to 30 below they were moving BUT when the wind started blowing i seeN O


----------



## kw5891

ECHunt said:


> I've experienced seeing them move early sitting in the stand, before the sun comes up and too dark to shoot, and usually about mid day.  I've almost stopped hunting in the morning on full moon.  I get in the stand about 10am and hunt to about 2pm


this may sound odd the deer eat about 8hr shifts but then they say deer pattern you


----------



## dc410n1

I love hunting during a full moon, I plan my time off duing the full moon. US Fish & Wildlife Service schedules there hunts during the full moon when possible. Just a full Moon lover here.


----------



## Tim68

Count Down said:


> Will the position of the moon keep you from going into the woods...Don't think so.....I will use it against the wife though..."Look Dear!.  The Moon is in perfect position, I have to get into the woods. Sorry I can't go to your sisters wedding"



YEA THATS GOOD!


----------



## soopadoopa

Since I got my GPS with game & fish times, there have been many times when I've seen deer, or any other wild game and have gone back to check what the GPS showed. Probably 90 percent of the time, it's been very close. Now, that being said, I still believe that the best time to hunt is whenever I can get in the woods. Sometimes it helps me sit longer to know, though, that the best time may be 10AM-12PM.


----------



## curt68

The best I've seen yet is "hannon's moon times" It basically charts what time of the day the moon will be directly overhead or directly under foot. I have hunted at times on and off this chart. My personal results are that these guys are onto something. I would see and take more deer during their times. Although the rut and hunting pressure makes exceptions. I've been hunting for 31 years, Hannon's has been closest to right.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Here's an interesting project that recently took place in Oklahoma.  In this particular study they found no correlation between moon phase and deer movement.  This was presented at this year's Southeast Deer Study Group Meeting in Roanoke, VA.  Just some food for thought.

*Measuring fine-scale white-tailed deer movements and environmental influences using GPS collars

Stephen L. Webb, Bronson K. Strickland - Mississippi State University; Kenneth L. Gee - Samuel Roberts Noble Foundation; Stephen Demarais - Mississippi State University; Randy W. DeYoung - Caesar Kleberg Wildlife Research Institute

Few studies have documented fine-scale temporal movements of ungulate species, including white-tailed deer (Odocoileus virginianus), despite the advent of global positioning system (GPS) collars. To overcome a void of fine-scale movement data in the literature, we collected deer locations every 15 minutes for 17 female and 15 male white-tailed deer in Oklahoma. Our objectives were to determine effects of reproductive phase, moon phase, and short-term weather patterns on fine-scale deer movements. We found females during spring and males during spring and winter moved longer distances at sunrise and sunset, whereas female movements during summer peaked near sunset. Mean daily movements of females were greater during February-May prior to summer and parturition (i.e., June-August), whereas males moved more during November, which corresponded with breeding. Moon phase had no effect on daily, nocturnal, and diurnal deer movements (Pâ‰¥0.683). Movements of both males and females were correlated weakly with temperature, wind speed, pressure, and relative humidity. We found a general linear trend in 8 of 80 models between weather variables and movement. However, parameter estimates were low (â‰¤32 yards/hour) and did not provide useful biological interpretation. Deviation of weather variables from normal patterns revealed female movements were 205% greater (P=0.007) when relative humidity was above normal (1,542±328 yards) compared to below normal (506±59 yards). We found deer primarily exhibited crepuscular movements and that weather and moon phase had little influence on movements. These data provide useful information on deer movement patterns at temporal scales not previously studied.


----------



## TRMichels

I've known Jeff Murray for ovwer 20 years, and Charlie Alsheimer for a few years. And far as I know Jeff has never done any research on his own, only reported what others have done, some of it on Indian Water Buffalo - which has nothing to do with White-tailed Deer.  

And they both have somthing to "sell" you on this subject - I don't. I'm just gonna give  you the truth - for FREE. 

Charlie has done a lot of research on his penned deer. But, as far as I know, until recently, he has never done a valid scientific study on wild deer. 

As a person who has done 10 years of research on wild whitetails, I can tell you this. No research study has shown that deer breeding is correlated with ANY moon phase, in fact studies have shown that the PHASE of the moon has NOTHING to do with when whitetails breed. They genearlly breed at the same time (during the same 1-2 weeks) every year. To find out when they breed in your state (for FREE) log on to http://www.trmichels.com/RutDates.htm.   

First let's clear up some other things. When we talk about der activity and the moon  we may be talking about how they relate to the PHASES OF THE MOON, or how they relate to the overhead/underfoot position of the moon.  

To make it clear - deer do not feed according to the position of the moon. Scientific studies (available at http://www.trmichels.com/DeerActivityCharts.htm) show that deer are m ost active at, and feed within 2-3  hours of sunrise and sunset, every day, no matter what the position of the moon is. So, Murray's information is false - it is a scam.

Do not rely on any sun or moon related predictor or table to tell you what time of day deer will be most active, or when they will feed, because they generally feed within hours of sunrise and sunset ... You Don't Need A Table.   

However, studies (on that same page) show that deer may be more active (during the day) when there is a full moon - than at any other time of the month. So, if the weather is good, hunt during the full moon. 

But, do not rely on just the moon, nice weather is the best time to hunt deer, especially if it is a cloudy day, with low wind speeds.

If you have more questions on this - feel free to ask. 

Goe bless and good hunting,

T.R. Michels


----------



## Hairtrigger

We believe firmly that deers feeding patterns are affected by the moons gravitational pull. We do not base our hunting just on this though.  We still go out in the woods regardless.  
I am glad that there is alot of hunters who think its hogwash.  Means less people in the woods.  The major and minor feed times do work.  I was hanging stands at 3pm on Saturday and deer were coming out to feed. 100 degrees and not 2 hours before sunset/sunrise.  You will see this daily if your hunting somewhere with little pressure.  Give it a try.  Get one of the Casio watches that tells you the major and minors.  Hunt them for one season of your life (why not!) and tell me what you see.  Just remember that major weather patterns will affect them.


----------



## Marlinman45-70

Just bought one of his books from 2004 on ebay..what the heck it sure couldnt hurt


----------



## shortround1

jeffro said:


> :ht2 A 5 year study shows that dear do not actually feed more at night under a full moon or daytime with the moon overhead! Acording to deer hunting mag,they use cameras and some high tech equimpent i guess.I was taught differant than that, deer move with the moon and feed more.Maybe there wrong maybe there right or maybe they have been studying northern deer to long   Any way just want to know what u fellas think about that


i agree 60%, that is all u are going to get out of me. i think deer do not feed anymore at full moon but they travel longer distances.if the moon can move oceans, it may move animals as well.


----------



## Tailstalker

I know for a fact that on our hog hunting night forrays in the past that we saw many more deer in the fields on dark nights than we did on full moons.......


----------



## Beacker

Two years ago I recorded the time, date and location of every deer sighting on our property (Taylor County).  All were within 30min of peak times of WSB's fish and game report.  Not very scientific but it was still data.

http://www.wsbtv.com/fishandgame/index.html


----------



## W4DSB

download moonphase 3.3 here

http://www.tingan.com/

I believe you wil find it quite useful


----------



## troy001

jeffro said:


> :ht2 A 5 year study shows that dear do not actually feed more at night under a full moon or daytime with the moon overhead! Acording to deer hunting mag,they use cameras and some high tech equimpent i guess.I was taught differant than that, deer move with the moon and feed more.Maybe there wrong maybe there right or maybe they have been studying northern deer to long   Any way just want to know what u fellas think about that




Well i do not know this thing even.. I haven't read it anywhere.. If it is true then it is really interesting..


----------



## Ole Crip

I believe in the moon phase it is a great tool for hunting.


----------



## BigCats

I personally think deer feed bout every 4 hrs if u are out on its and don't see any deer at 10 and start seeing them at 1130 I think morning hunt 830ish u gonna see deer and 130ish JMO


----------



## hawkeye 943

i read what cpiper had to say about the deer moving more on the rising and fall of the moon on 12-12-12 so i tried it. nothing else was working all season so far. so on 12-14-12 the moon was goin 2 rise at 0845 so i got into my stand at 0808 and at 0833 i shot a 2 year old spike. thanks cpiper for that tip im going to try it again.


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------

